

Microsoft Ponders Major Restructuring, Amid Renewed Wall Street Focus on Stock - hkmurakami
http://allthingsd.com/20130603/microsoft-ponders-major-restructuring-amid-renewed-wall-street-focus-on-stock/?mod=fb

======
lifeguard
I think if the judge in the monopoly trial had split the OS and Office into
different companies it would have benefited the customers and the
shareholders. (eg less network effect and more competition)

